# StyleXP



## elitza

Ok... here is the reason of my dreamless nights >.<
I installed SP3 a week ago, works fine. Downloaded rafael’s uxtheme, all great. Now... I tried to load style xp and I just can’t get it work. It says “StyleXP cannot be enabled on this system. StyleXP works on the fallowing builds of XP...”
Any suggestion if is there something to do about it?


----------



## patrickv

My first question, why download UX theme. when style XP already does the patching ?

anyways as for your question, just so happens styleXP does not work on SP3.
Am not actually saying it doesn't but if it's telling you you need an XP build XXXX etc, it won't work.
I suggest you find another program for customization... dunno about Windowblinds, try it


----------



## elitza

I’ve been googling the StyleXp and SP3 compatibility question before staring this thread, and people say it works after they patched the uxtheme. So I’m wondering... is there something that I do wrong, does SP3 have any file protection that is replacing the patched uxtheme or... something else that I ignore?


----------



## titaniumjjp

Did you get the uxtheme file patched? If not try using the patch on this page http://www.withinwindows.com/uxtheme-patches/ . Style XP should work after that, but if it doesn't, you can download visual styles from deviant art instead of using StyleXP


----------

